# Leaving Root :-(



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys/gals I'm leaving root for a while and going ota .596 for the time being. I'm going miss it but hey, I've had a wild ride, been rooting since my old G1 days ...I will eventually come back and I will still support the amazing devs! See y'all in the near future.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Why??


----------



## adrianl623 (Jun 10, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Why??


This.


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't get it... But come back soon!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Point??


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

i am going to refresh this page over and over until i get an answer as to why you are leaving!!!!! or maybe not.


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

Why not goto .596 rooted -_____-


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

It could be a possibility that he doesn't want the temptation to mess with it anymore.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

The main reason is that I'm never satisfied with any rom and I would always end up soft bricking and doing an sbf. Plus, if I ever need to use my insurance I can without being charged for full price...I already almost couldn't sbf one time due to my camera button not working. I had to put it into bootloader mode and almost couldn't. This way I feel safe. After I get out of this contract, I'm definitely going back to root, then my new phone I will keep it stock for the same reason of insurance purposes.


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Wish i could make this decision...i love customizing my phone.. but have found myself feeling dissatisfied lately...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## aczaplicki (Jul 12, 2011)

Bad choice =), but good luck with your decision.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

aczaplicki said:


> Bad choice =), but good luck with your decision.


+1 5char


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> +1 5char


+1 from me too. I can't go back to stock.


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

"soulsiphoner said:


> The main reason is that I'm never satisfied with any rom and I would always end up soft bricking and doing an sbf. Plus, if I ever need to use my insurance I can without being charged for full price...I already almost couldn't sbf one time due to my camera button not working. I had to put it into bootloader mode and almost couldn't. This way I feel safe. After I get out of this contract, I'm definitely going back to root, then my new phone I will keep it stock for the same reason of insurance purposes.


Rooting voids warranty .. not insurance.. just a thought.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

johnfranckiv said:


> Rooting voids warranty .. not insurance.. just a thought.


Yep but I was going to be charged for my phone being rooted if I didn't sbf it before sending it in for a warranty exchange when my camera button stopped working. I didn't use my insurance claim...sorry for that confusion...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

U also don't technically have to have the camera button working to Sbf. As long as its hooked up to the computer before u turn it on it'll go into the bootloader for u. So no matter what u can still sbf before u send it in even if any buttons were broken cept the power button. and im sure once they got it to the factory and fix it they arent gonna call back and be like hey this was rooted.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Don't go to the dark side luke..... err i mean soulsiphoner.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

pizzlewizzle said:


> Why not goto .596 rooted -_____-


No doubt at least you get the stability plus you can still make minor tweaks like removing bloatware etc

Sent from my MIUI4DX using tapatalk


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

neowiz73 said:


> No doubt at least you get the stability plus you can still make minor tweaks like removing bloatware etc
> 
> Sent from my MIUI4DX using tapatalk


I do hate the bloatware. I doubt I will last a week longer on this. Especially if that one statement about the bootloader mode starting up automatically is true, I never knew that.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wish I could do this but I love playing around with customization etc too much I would just be back as soon as there is an update or new rom lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

I need to update my sig (I'm lazy ), but I keep going back to Liberty. It doesn't have the customization of CM7 or other 2nd-init ROMs, but it keeps me from messing with my phone as much and my fiance happy. Happy fiance > heavily modded phone. Plus, freaking amazing battery life and HDMI support makes it worthwhile.

I've tried to go back to the OTA before, but I ended up SBFing that night and going back to Liberty. Bloatware is annoying, and the screen jerking instead of smooth transitions just irks me.


----------



## DroidXPlayer (Jun 18, 2011)

Consider it 90 day rehab period!


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I went back to rooted froyo. I don't like the theme color of gingerblur. At least I should get good battery life.

Edit: Went back to ChevySSx rom. Could not stand being able to play with my phone. At least I had a 4 hour rehab.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

did you say you're never satisfied with any rom? you do know miui was ported to the DX right!?!?


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> did you say you're never satisfied with any rom? you do know miui was ported to the DX right!?!?


Yep! I'm still rocking stock btw, got the .602 update last night...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ugg stock


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ugg stock


I think stock looks pretty good, but the slowness of it just gets on my nerves. If only it could be as fast as a custom ROM while still maintaining the same look. The closest thing to that is running the Blur launcher with Apex or Liberty.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, I'm thinking an sbf is in store for me sometime this week when I'm off. Then it's back to cm or maybe omgb...not sure yet though. I'm just sick of stock. I do love this battery life but I'm willing to trade it off for performance. Idk.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"soulsiphoner said:


> Well, I'm thinking an sbf is in store for me sometime this week when I'm off. Then it's back to cm or maybe omgb...not sure yet though. I'm just sick of stock. I do love this battery life but I'm willing to trade it off for performance. Idk.


You made it longer than I can. I switched to .602 when it leaked and made it a day before going back to liquid. I hate bloat and moto specializes in it...


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Well my patience paid off. Just rooted .602 ota via the "one click" method. About to try Shuji 2 or the new ApeX...


----------



## peichor (Aug 29, 2011)

Shuji 2 rules. I haven't tried apex yet but right now I don't want to. Happy with shuji. Fast, stable, battery life is incredible.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I tried Shuji first and I'm currently running ApeX. I'm torn between the two ATM. I didn't like the lockscreen on Shuji though, I didn't try any theme however. Idk...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

soulsiphoner said:


> Well my patience paid off. Just rooted .602 ota via the "one click" method. About to try Shuji 2 or the new ApeX...


CM7 for the GB kernel is worth looking at as well. I've been running it since the latest unofficial nightly and love it. My battery life is around 16-18 hours on a full charge, which is tolerable even if it's not as good as Shuji or Apex. I think the extra customization is worth it since I highly doubt I'll be without a charger for over 18 hours.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

soulsiphoner said:


> Yep but I was going to be charged for my phone being rooted if I didn't sbf it before sending it in for a warranty exchange when my camera button stopped working. I didn't use my insurance claim...sorry for that confusion...


I can get into the bootloader without the camera button. I figured this out on my own. While your phone is off, Hold both Volume Up/Down at the same time then press and hold the power button. This will get you into the bootloader without the camera button.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> I can get into the bootloader without the camera button. I figured this out on my own. While your phone is off, Hold both Volume Up/Down at the same time then press and hold the power button. This will get you into the bootloader without the camera button.


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

soulsiphoner said:


> That's good to know. Thanks.


You're very welcome my friend. Hope that keeps you rooted and happy with your phone


----------

